# cant raise cpu voltage



## bitbull187 (Dec 10, 2008)

hello, here are my specs

msi p7n sli platinum
intel e8400 3.0ghz wolfdale - cooled with zalman 9500at 
dual pny 8800gt 512mb -cooled with dual zalman vf1000
8 gig ocz platinum gamer ram pc6400
corsair 850w psu 

ok so i oced the machine to 3.6ghz it was stable in all aspects left stress tests and orthos run for two days straight it was fine. but during games ie cod4 system would lock up. someone had mentioned stepping up cpu voltage a hair, it is 1.24 right now, i need to up it too 1.35v but i cannot do this. bios wil not let me change the values, the stable oc was fsb clock 1600 and memory clock 400mhz this was stable until game play. does anyone know how to set voltage in the msi bios, it is not user friendly and i am lost. any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bitbull187 (Dec 10, 2008)

also i forgot to mention case fans
120mm raidmaxx intake in front 
80mm antec intake over gpu's
80mm antec exaust over cpu
120mm raidmaxx exaust under psu


----------



## bitbull187 (Dec 10, 2008)

ok got the cpu voltage to 0.0872 running at 3.6ghz not to sure how msi did the volt multiplyer but hopefully it is a safe voltage. this chipped when oced fully runs stable at 4.0ghz. if anyone knows more about this stuff feel free to bash me


----------



## bitbull187 (Dec 10, 2008)

now my temps are crazy anyone.... *echoes*


----------



## bitbull187 (Dec 10, 2008)

ok scarth that i have it stable at 3.6 for anything but games, a little into game freeze, i really dont know what else to do.


----------

